# Tarpon Fly line



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I've got a SA Mastery WF Saltwater Clear Tip on my 12wt. It's a floating main line with a clear slow sinking tip. 
I bought this line from Sierra Trading Post for cheap just to get something on the reel to practice with the 12wt - Makes a little noise in the guides but seems to casts pretty well. We'll see how well it does (I do) this season, but so far so good.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

THX1138 said:


> Some one tell me about a good fly line for Tarpon. I am an above average caster but not an expert. I have an 11wt Steve Abel 9' 3pc. This will be a General Purpose Tarpon rig. I am a huge fan of the Wulff Triangle Taper but I'd like to know what's actually being used out there. Just looking for opinions. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Lou


I primarily fish the Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper ghost tip for tarpon. I have this on my 10 wt. On my 12, I have the Teeny TST-400 ghost tip. Both are intermediate clear tip lines with a floating running line. I like the sink tip to get the fly right in the eat zone. For floating line, no surprise there - I use the BTT and usually go with the longest leader in can.

I also have full sink tip lines with intermediate running lines. These are also Teeny. He makes the best sink lines out there.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I switched to Cortland a couple of seasons ago and have never looked back! Definitely worth a shot you won't be disappointed. 

The guide Taper has a little bit more aggressive head which will make casting it easier. But all their lines cast great to be honest. 

Alonzo


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Do you have a link for teeny lines? I'm not familiar with them. Thanks for all the input so far guys 

Lou


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I recently went through a short crisis of line analysis myself. Disclaimer: I'm likely to be amongst the least experienced tarpon anglers here. That said, the SA grand slam has been the line I've enjoyed casting most. Others I've tried have been Rio tarpon floating and Rio tarpon technical. the sa gs has been able to make me stop looking. I'm not familiar with the rod you mentioned. my limited experience tells me that whatever line lets you put the fly where it needs to be is the line for you. Doesn't Matter What Anyone Else Is Using. Too much analysis can get in the way imo. If you can comfortably place a fly at 50-70' with the line you have, you're probably good imo.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

THX1138 said:


> Do you have a link for teeny lines? I'm not familiar with them. Thanks for all the input so far guys
> 
> Lou


Link to Teeny - http://bfy.tw/9dL4


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

And you can call and talk to Jim directly. Cool guy with tons of knowledge.


----------

